# lower control arm question



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i gnarled up my driver's side lower control arm. i'm assuming that one off a b14 sentra would work (i drive a 200sx), but are there any other options, like an nx or b13? also, if anyone has a parts car and would be willing to let the lower control arm go, i will buy it. the junkyard i usually get sub frame parts from doesn't have a control arm for my car, and i have been having trouble finding one in the area. any input appreciated. thanks- jeff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

91-99 sentra control arms are all the same. 200sx and sentra control arms are identical as well. what side control arm do you need, passenger or driver?


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks for the reply. i need driver's side, but hell, if 91-99 are the same, that will make it a lot easier. i've been calling junkyards asking for 95-98, and i keep getting shut down. are you positive on this?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> thanks for the reply. i need driver's side, but hell, if 91-99 are the same, that will make it a lot easier. i've been calling junkyards asking for 95-98, and i keep getting shut down. are you positive on this?



trust me, i have one from a b13 on rite now, as a matter of fact..i have a b13 hub assembly from a b13, brake caliper from a b13 too. b13 and b14 front suspension components are interchangeable... i have a spare driver side control arm but the boot on it is torn. if u need one immediately because urs is bent or something and u need one to at least get u from point A to point B for the meantime....let me know, u can have it for free...just pay shipping


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> trust me, i have one from a b13 on rite now, as a matter of fact..i have a b13 hub assembly from a b13, brake caliper from a b13 too. b13 and b14 front suspension components are interchangeable... i have a spare driver side control arm but the boot on it is torn. if u need one immediately because urs is bent or something and u need one to at least get u from point A to point B for the meantime....let me know, u can have it for free...just pay shipping


the control arm doesn't have a boot, i think you're thinking of an axle or tie rod. the thing i am talking about, i may be calling it the wrong name, goes under the sway bar and hooks to the bottom of the tie rod.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

He is correct. Nissan Sentra's and 200SX are the same car pretty much. Just the sentra has 2 extra doors etc.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> He is correct. Nissan Sentra's and 200SX are the same car pretty much. Just the sentra has 2 extra doors etc.


yes, i am aware of this fact. the issue in question was whether i could use b13 sub-frame parts on a b14. and he said the boot on his control arm was torn, and, well, my control arm doesn't have a boot, so i am questioning if we are talking about the same thing, but none the less, i found a lower control arm on sr20forum for 55 shipped, so that sounds good to me.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a control arm has both a boot and a bushing


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

cHoPs said:
 

> a control arm has both a boot and a bushing


when you say boot, are you talking about the piece of rubber (hmm, i guess it is a boot) that goes over the bolt that attaches to the bottom of the tie rod? my bad, i didn't even think about that thing. i stand corrected.


----------

